# z31 Airflow meter!



## onefast87 (Jul 19, 2005)

im about to do an engine conversion!
im wondering is the turbo airflow meter any different than the NT airflow meter??


----------



## quakefiend420 (Jun 1, 2004)

i don't think so...could be wrong though...i'm suire someone more knowledgable than i will be along shortly


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

They're the same.


----------

